# Alarm going off randomly when locked



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I noticed this was an issue and was brought up on multiple threads but no real clear answer on what was causing it. I dont want to tempt fate but I am hoping I know what was setting mine off. 
I parked up on Friday night for a game of 5s, almost 45mins into the game and my alarm went off randomly. I run out, open & closed the door and locked... finished the game of football. 
I then went home, locked the car, about 1 hour later the alarm went off again. I should mention that it was pouring with rain and had been all day. I lowered the spoiler, shut all doors and boot again then locked the car.
30 mins later it went off again. & again.. etc.
I eventually opened the car and left it open so I could go to sleep! 
I sat on Friday night reading but nothing was really clear, mention's of the battery needing replaced, micro switchs on their way out. 
I woke up on Saturday and remembered that the low window washer light popped up on Thursday but I didn't get time to fill it up. Filled this up, started the car to clear the error. Locked the car and not one issue since(fingers crossed)

Would an error like that left for a few days cause the car to sound its alarm?


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Could be a gremlin that will sort itself out. When this happened to me I had a spider in the car that crawled across the sensors. You laugh, I'm serious. Went in hard with the hoover and it sorted it. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Martin F (Feb 3, 2017)

andys_tts said:


> Could be a gremlin that will sort itself out. When this happened to me I had a spider in the car that crawled across the sensors. You laugh, I'm serious. Went in hard with the hoover and it sorted it. [smiley=book2.gif]


I had an a3 tdi that developed this issue, the day it started was in heavy rain, sorted itself out around 5 days later, could water have got in somewhere it shouldn't ???


----------

